# Bomb from Sam Leccia!



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

sorry it took so long to get the pictures up, but i was having trouble with my camera.

i don;t even know what all of these are, and there are too many to list.


most of the unbanded cigars, as Sam told me, are Oliva O's or G's from the old band era!

thanks Sam!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Dang a whole humi full, that Sam sure is a generous guy.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow! Great hit there! Those old band Oliva's look really nice!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh... my ..... god.. those look... awesome.. 

Incredible hit. Those unbandeds look so tasty...


----------



## Phil_Tha_Agony (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome hit! :dribble:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, VERY generous!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh SNAP

Sam is the man


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:whoohoo:nice hit sam:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sam knows how to hit


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Phenomenal! Amazing devastation by Sam:eeek:


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn!! Nice hit Sam!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Sam that hit brings a whole new meaning to the term "Holy Smokes"!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Excellent hit Sam - could I expect anything less? 

Enjoy!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

That's a grade A whacken.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

That is a nice looking humi.... Nice hit Sam...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm a believer-wow


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! Very nice!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

top quality bomber on our hands.. thats crazy


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That is soooo awesome!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

That was actually one of my first humidors.

Looks like the beads leaked in shipping.

Enjoy Man.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Crazy assortment man.
Looks like a good starter set up.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sam everybody already knew you was the man, but that is just freaking awesome of you! And those old band Olivaa' how sweet is that!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Really, what a big hit bro, enjoy! (I like the humidor look too )


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

100% Incredible. Some great cigars!

Enjoy.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, very generous of you Sam! Very nice hit.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats good stuff Sam! very nice!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Sam is truly a big hearted guy and a pleasure to watch. Nice work sir


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I can only say, "WoW!"


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

He's a PRO.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Unbelievable Hit Sam!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

That's not a bomb; it's an entire Cold War arsenal!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on your hit. Looks like it left a big crater.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

all i can say is DAM thats really generous


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn Sam that was a serious hit


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Holy Crap!

:dribble:

Holy Crap!

:dribble::dribble:

Holy Crap!

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Excellent hit from Sam. I wouldn't expect anything less from such a great guy!! Enjoy!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good work Sam!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Going through that must be like a treasure hunt!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice gift Sam. Very nice!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats crazy!! Awesome hit Sam!! Thats one hell of a big bomb


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

that's a hell of a hit. 

Heh... helix was my first cigar.


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Another hit from one of the best BOTL on the site..


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

SAM, The world is a much better place with you in it!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Jesus. It would be an honor to get nuked like that.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow...very nice indeed!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Only the bestest here


----------

